# Anyone got Eugano AES stallion (Lugano Van La Roche) Offspring??



## Arkmiido (2 August 2010)

Although Eugano was sadly PTS a couple of years ago after breaking his leg, I have one of his last foals, who is an absolute sweetie! Just wondering if she has any relatives out there? Eugano was an Anglo European Studbook stallion, by Lugano Van La Roche. He stood in Yorkshire, and later in Kent. I'm sure he has sired some pretty nice sports horses, and thought I'd see if I could find any of them!! I'll put up some pics of Kim, who was out of my ISH mare.


----------



## riversideeu (3 August 2010)

Hi

PM me if you like, I used to look after him at Carlton Bank Stud and have bred quite a few by him. I can let you know about many of his foals including a brood mare I have by him. I wondered what had happened to him. Sad that he broke his leg. He must have been quite an age by then. He was a lovely horse and had some very good stock.


----------



## gemmcd (4 August 2010)

Hi 

Riversideeu, I think I must have one he is called Carlton night flight, he is brill, such a character. We do medium dressage. Love him! xx


----------



## Lgd (5 August 2010)

An old trainer of mine nr Durham has a gelding by him. He must be around 21yo now and still gets ridden regularly, although his competition career was cut short around Medium level due to a pelvic injury.


----------



## kerilli (5 August 2010)

i had one, i'm not 100% sure if he was by Eugano or by Ugano (Eugano's son, I was told.)
mine was a huge bay gelding (as in, 18hh ish) with oodles of scope, very sweet temperament, and a lot of spookyness. unfortunately he broke down before i could do more than novice event him, but he always felt as if he could have jumped a house... in fact, he's the only horse i've ever sat on that i think i could have ridden down to a puissance wall on.
my lad's with a friend now, as a hack/dressage horse.


----------



## Arkmiido (5 August 2010)

Wow, this is all very interesting! I'm just backing Kim at the moment - she's very sweet, oodles of scope too, but barely made 15.1 out of a 16.1 mare! She has quite a strong "no, I don't feel like doing that thanks!" streak in her though! Nothing scares her. Would love some pics if anyone has any. I think Eugano made it to 25/26ish when he was pts, had an accident in the field but had still been covering mares up to that point!!


----------



## kerilli (7 August 2010)

mine's the 2nd from right in my siggy, here's another pic of him, gives some idea of his size and scope i think:





probably just about the best i've ever sat on, tbh.


----------



## nijinsky (7 August 2010)

K is this Moose?


----------



## kerilli (8 August 2010)

Yes, it's Moose. He BE evented under the name "XL". Such a super gent of a horse.


----------



## Arkmiido (10 August 2010)

kerilli said:



			mine's the 2nd from right in my siggy, here's another pic of him, gives some idea of his size and scope i think:





probably just about the best i've ever sat on, tbh.
		
Click to expand...

 Wow - yes I see what you mean! Think the expression of ?glee? on your face says it all!! The family resemblance is what is really hitting me though - Kim has a star but if she didn't, it could be the same face!! She's the same bright bay.. But she's dinky
I must take some pics of her, you might see what I mean!
Anyone else with photos of this family, I'd be really interested - I think its a super bloodline. The more I do with Kim, the more I adore her - she's so smart and sensitive, and somehow her paces have more elevation and wow factor than my big dozy Rhinelander!!


----------



## goldsky (13 September 2010)

Hi just found this thread! I have a 6yo gelding by Eugano and he is simply FAB! He is bay,15.3hh and oozes character. Just started competing in dressage competitions and definately living up to expectations.


----------



## Whispers1 (16 October 2010)

Hi found you guys while looking into my horses breeding, I too have a 3 year old by *Eugano* x cruise missile, sweet bright bay standing at 15.3 with great movement, however talent not established yet but due to break in spring time.  I know nothing of the breed so any info would be useful thanks!


----------



## bahi (22 October 2010)

i have a 5 year old by eugano.was sad when i heard he broke his leg.would like to no of his other offspring and what they are doing now.


----------



## Twinkle<3 (7 November 2010)

Hellooo I Have A Gorgous Palomino Mare ShowJumper That Is Sired By Eugano She Has A Wonderful Temperment And Has A Lovely Jump On Her Just Like Her Dad I Have Been Trying To Find Out What Happened To Him And It Looks Like You Are The Person Could You Tell Me Abit More About Him ?? In This Folder That Came With Twinkle There Was Lots Of Photos And Letters From Past Owners And One Of Them Says "the owners of eugano bred twinkle as they had her mother champane bubbles as they had bad debt. Eugano is a 16.3hh Dutch walmblood,chestnut sire of many famous show jumpers and brother to Optibeiers Eugano, Said to be rated 4th best showjumper in the world!" i hope that has given u some more infomation on your horses bloodline  Thanks From Olivia


----------



## bahi (10 November 2010)

thanks. just to see what his other off spring are doing my gelding is a black 16 2 he has been cheeky from day 1 has a very good temperment we are starting to do some dreasage now but he can be a bit cheeky be nice to see some pics of others.


----------



## appyalison (6 March 2011)

I have a blanket spotted son of his, called Geronimo,
Bred by a lady in Yorkshire called Jane, stood as a stallion himself for a few years. He stands 15.2


----------



## beverley caines (7 October 2011)

Hi, Sorry to hear that Eugano is no longer with us, we did not know this. We have a 12 year old mare (Pallygano) by Eugano and and also a 4 yr old grandaughter (Elgano). We can be contacted on 07976401629. We are in Leicestershire. Regards, Grahame and Beverley.


----------



## Sophiee24 (22 January 2019)

Hi there, was just wondering if anyone would have some info on Euganoâ€™s offspring, geronimo Vii. I rescued a mare 2 years ago and have found this is her father. If anyone has any info that would be amazing


----------



## quan9122 (25 November 2019)

Sophiee24 said:



			Hi there, was just wondering if anyone would have some info on Euganoâ€™s offspring, geronimo Vii. I rescued a mare 2 years ago and have found this is her father. If anyone has any info that would be amazing
		
Click to expand...


----------



## quan9122 (25 November 2019)

hi i have his granddaughter her on her motherside


----------

